# #marshydroebayblackfriday2019 Competition Winner



## MarsHydrofactory (Nov 27, 2019)

marshydroebayblackfriday2019 Competition Winner
TOP 1: MH190018 (free light)
TOP 2: MH190047 (free light)
TOP 3: MH190087 (free light)
TOP 4: MH190051 (free light)
TOP 5-10: ($80 order discount)
MH190105,MH190024,MH190031,MH190107,MH190053,MH190076
TOP 11-20: ($40 order discount)
MH190006,MH190013,MH190002,MH190025,MH190016,MH190068,MH190042,MH190077,MH190005,MH190008
ALL PARTICIPANTS: ($20 order discount)
Random Winner: MH190078
NOTE: Don't forget to use order discount for Mars II or Pro II LED within Nov 28-29.
---------------------
MARS HYDRO EBAY BLACK FRIDAY SALE
TIME: NOV 28-NOV 29
TS and SP: 15% DISCOUNT
MARS II/PRO II/REFLECTOR: BUY ONE GET TWO






USA: http://www.ebaystores.com/topledfactorystore
Canada: http://www.ebaystores.ca/topledfactorystore
Germany/Europe: http://www.ebaystores.de/topledfactorystore
UK: http://www.ebaystores.co.uk/topledfactorystore
Australia: http://www.ebaystores.com.au/topledfactorystore


----------



## Dewin420 (Nov 27, 2019)

I didn't enter because i am a hermit and have no friends but do enjoy my mars lights. Better look into some new ones as the paint is starting to fade because i have used them that long. Have had them running 24/7, 365 for the last 3 years. Work just as good as my 400w hps but with less the cost. Pic of the girls in action. Alittle crowded.lol. i have to jam 10 more babies in there somewhere.lol.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 27, 2019)

So is this another contest??? This shit is so vague... Where / how do we enter???


----------



## Dewin420 (Nov 27, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> So is this another contest??? This shit is so vague... Where / how do we enter???


I believe this post is the results from their last contest


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 27, 2019)

Dewin420 said:


> I believe this post is the results from their last contest


Then y don't they say who won? I think that this is a new contest... Anyway I won the last one for the light...


----------



## OzPacks (Nov 27, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Then y don't they say who won? I think that this is a new contest... Anyway I won the last one for the light...


they do. each contester has an entry number. the guy whos entry number is MH190018 came first. MH190047 came second. etc.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 27, 2019)

That's confusing as hell


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 27, 2019)

Damn!!! The light will be here Friday!!!


----------

